# What made you want to be a Medical First Responder or EMT?



## mfrjason (Jan 26, 2007)

My answer to that is when I was growing up,watching tv shows such as "Emergency" and "Code Red" kinda got me hooked into wanting to be involved in the field of Public Safety. I love what I do cuz it makes me feel good knowing that I can make the difference between life and death. I have loved bein a MFR ever since I first got my license back in 96.I also kinda have to say that I started showing an interest in it when I was back in school cuz my bus driver was an EMT,then I got even more into it when I joined the local paramedic service's explorer post (co-ed version of the scouts). It was then I decided to go into public safety.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2007)

My high school taught CPR (back in the 70's) to all students.  My brother and I ended up using it on my Dad just a year or so later.  So, I've been in that life or death situation with little or no training waiting for those who knew what to do to show up. I've never been good at sitting back and waiting for someone else to jump in and handle things for me (hence the BossyCow moniker... I didn't hang that on myself, it was a gift) So, I just started taking classes, next thing I knew, here I am!

I think we're all better off knowing what to do when the :censored: hits the fan.


----------



## Medic946 (Jan 26, 2007)

I never once thought I would be a medic.  I was in my freshman year at college for a degree in criminal justice.  I was in an accident involving my car and an 18-wheeler.  Needless to say I lost.  Several breaks in my chest wall and pelvis made it somewhat difficult to make it around campus, so i dropped all classes.  A friend of mine was the Ops Director for the city that I lived in.  One day he called and said he was going to have an EMT-B class, I thought what the hell, it would look good on resume.  That was 13 years, EMT-I school and 10 years as a medic ago, and I still love it.


----------



## Glorified (Jan 27, 2007)

I just started.  The reason I want to be in EMS is that all other jobs seem boring.  The fact that I am helpling people on a daily basis is a big motivator.  I was at a 4 year university and unhappy so I left.  There was nothing there that interested me.  This really interests me and I am learning a lot and being challenged.  I can't wait to do my clinicals and the whole idea is very exciting.  Sometimes I get worried I won't be able to handle it.  I try to think positive though.


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 27, 2007)

*When I first started my EMT-B class it was just to help out with my Vol. Fire Dept. but the more I got into it I thought I would like to do this as a living. My present job is just about to play out, the company is moving everything to Mexico or China. The Medical field is one job that will not be moving to another country. I have applications in but I have not heard from any of them.*


----------



## firecoins (Jan 28, 2007)

I have decided at 29 to be a Paramedic. Why am I doing this change?  I enjoyed doing EMS calls as a volly but have no interest in being a volly again.  

Brian


----------



## medicjess30 (Jan 28, 2007)

I guess I started EMS after 9-11. I watched every bit of it on tv and got so upset because I felt like I needed to help. I called the college and enrolled in the next class they had. I first respond with the fire dept when I am off duty and work extra shifts because I love my job. I have been a emtb since 2001 and just finished my emti. Had my choice of nursing or a ems and I will always be a medic.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2007)

The money... and chicks dig men in uniform


----------



## medicjess30 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not to sure about the money part down here in the areas I work. Most high school kids that work at McDonalds make more an hour that we do. But you are right about the way some guys look in uniform!lol


----------



## firecoins (Jan 28, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I have decided at 29 to be a Paramedic. Why am I doing this change?  I enjoyed doing EMS calls as a volly but have no interest in being a volly again.
> 
> Brian



I meant to say I hate office work.


----------



## mfrjason (Jan 29, 2007)

Matt you are way true on that,chicks do love a man in uniform! My wife has a habit of sometimes wearing my old ambulance uniform to bed,she loves it to death.


----------



## mfrjason (Jan 29, 2007)

I was in EMS before 9/11,and I havent regretted it since. I was part of a county disaster response team for a while but it disbanded due to lack of interest,it was going good when it was first started but then it dropped off totally. I've been with 3 different services since I've had my license.


----------



## Alexakat (Feb 1, 2007)

I hate office work too...but I guess I have the "golden handcuffs" on...got a bachelor's degree & got the professional job in hospital administration...but it's volunteering on the weekends (& weekdays too, now since I can't seem to stay away!) that really excites me.

I want a full time job in EMS, but they're few & far between here unless you're also a firefighter & I'm unsure about me in the fire service.

As a little girl, I remember seeing our volunteer rescue squad at football games & was always interested in them...


----------



## erik412 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Regretting Everyday!*

Hi All,

I took the EMT-B class back in January 1991 (6 months out of high school).  Did good in the class and had a great time, just was too stupid to go and take the state test.  I wanted to go play and not care about my future.  Well, I just finished the class again and passed.  About a week ago I received my NREMT card and Missouri License in the mail.  I have been hired on at a local ambulance company and am very excited about starting a new career.  Chapter 2 of the new career starts on March 14th with the Paramedic program.

Erik

P.S.  The new computerized testing for NR is great.  24-48 hour wait for results.


----------



## DT4EMS (Feb 1, 2007)

My dad was electrocuted by 220v for 3 minutes. I was the one who called 911 (brand new at the time). The ambulance arrived and took my dad to the trauma center. I was about 14 at the time. Priro to that, I knew from the time I was 5 I would be a police officer.

I later went to school and worked as an EMT for the very service that picked up my dad.


----------



## m33kr0b (Feb 3, 2007)

*long winded blah blah blah blah blah*

My interest in my current field(IT) has been dwindling for several years as my need has risen to do something more(for the community, my self, etc). I thought about becoming a vollie firefighter about 4 years ago but I could not get into the department. I have had a long standing interest in search and rescue(since I was 8) so I joined a search and rescue group and ended up rubbing elbows with several medics and emts.  I was going to take an mfr class just to gain more medical know how for sar when an emt friend said to skip mfr and just get my basic. The same friend told me that I should go on a ride along to confirm that I liked it and I was hooked on that ridealong. The event that hooked me was when the medic I was with used d50 on a diabetic, I was absolutely amazed at the instant "cure". I went out the next week and signed up for my emt class(12 day left, YAY).


----------



## amyleah415 (Feb 5, 2007)

My mom has been a paramedic for over 20 years and spent part of that time as director of the local ambulance service.  My dad has been a paramedic for over 20 years as well.  I basically grew up down at Central Station (my first trip down there was when I was 3 days old!), so it is just like second nature to be in the back of an ambulance.  I think EMS is genetic!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 6, 2007)

:





amyleah415 said:


> .  I think EMS is genetic!



Sounds environmental to me.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 7, 2007)

I achieved my MFR certification while working at the Toyota plant.  The plant was under construction when I was offered a job with them.  Our department started off just as security, then took on an EMS role as more and more medical related incidences started to occur.  While under construction we had what seemed like one ambulance run every day, not including the minor stuff that we treated and released on scene.

At the time I left (to move to Florida) we were trained as security officers, medical first responders, and firefighters.  I left before completing my FF I & II, something that I've always regretted.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 8, 2007)

Another reason I got my MFR license was cuz I knew that it looked good on a job application. When I was doing security at the local community college I was known as safety/security officer cuz of my training and experience.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think many security departments should make MFR a standard, either for hiring or part of the initial training.  Security officers look like goons when people ask for their help and all they do is stand there, the classic observe and report.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree with you there chimpie,security officers should be trained in either mfr or at least basic first-aid and cpr so that way they can be doing something other than just standing there. One time I was filling out an application at the mall for a security job and I overheard a radio call-in for an ambulance request cuz some lady had fallen,so I told the secretary that I was a first responder but I dont think she heard me so I finished filling out the application and rushed to where the lady was at and showed the security officers on scene my ems badge,and they acted surprised when I showed up,so I took over the scene til medics and fire dept first responders arrived and turned it over to them and gave the medics my report.


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 12, 2007)

I remember doing all of the Boy Scout merit badges, like Lifesaving, Emergency Preparedness, First Aid, and Wilderness Survival. That's probably when I decided that I wanted to do something in health care.

In 1994, I took an EMT-B course. I finished it but like a flaky college kid, didn't do anything and moved to Seattle for a few years. What I learned in class came in handy a few times, one of those times being when a gang related shooting happened right in front of us. 

After the Dot Com Boom went kersplat I finally decided to get back into things, so I went back to college and took all of the classes again. This time I went all the way and finished the National Registry stuff and actually got a job in the field. 

I love it. This field is addicting. 

Oh, and I'm adorable in a uniform, and nurses are hot. ;-D


----------



## premedtim (Feb 13, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> I remember doing all of the Boy Scout merit badges, like Lifesaving, Emergency Preparedness, First Aid, and Wilderness Survival. That's probably when I decided that I wanted to do something in health care.
> 
> In 1994, I took an EMT-B course. I finished it but like a flaky college kid, didn't do anything and moved to Seattle for a few years. What I learned in class came in handy a few times, one of those times being when a gang related shooting happened right in front of us.
> 
> ...



That last line is the best damn answer I've seen in this thread yet, lol. ;D


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

My mom was a nurse from the old 3 year diploma nursing school, (1958-wow!) I knew at a young age I wanted to take care of people.  I saw ole Johnny and Roy and squad 51 when I was 12 years old and have had a love affair wirh EMS ever since! :wub: :wub:  KMG365!!! B)


----------



## trauma1534 (Feb 13, 2007)

I had a best friend from birth on through my childhood, we were the same age.  When we were 16, she was killed in a car accident.  It threw my world upside down.  How was I going to hang with?  Who was I going to talk to when I needed someone to confide in?  Who would be there for me the remainder of my life as she had?  I got interested in EMS from that point on.  I was inspired by her death to do my part to make a difference in that teen's life who was in that car accident.  I made it my mission not to just learn the material, but to be the very best I could be at what I do.  So... there it is!  That's why I am in EMS.


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 13, 2007)

premedtim said:


> That last line is the best damn answer I've seen in this thread yet, lol. ;D



What, about the nurses? 

That's another thread entirely, but I seem to encounter quite a few attractive nurses in the ERs. Maybe I'm just in the right place at the right time. And it's been a long time since I've encountered a mean, surly nurse. 

I'm probably long overdue. Just watch.. my next 24 will be awful.


----------

